# Gleaming Kleen: Range Rover Sport TDV8 / GTechniq



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys/gals

Here we a have a 1 year old RRS that required a bit of work

The usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out.

Clay bar removing contamination that washing alone will not remove.









Paintwork was corrected with Festool wool pads and GTechniq P1. Few "before & After" correction shots




















































































































































































Paintwork and wheels protected with GTechniq C1, Pillars treated with GTechniq C4 and windscreen sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass


















Paint was then refined with GTechniq P2 leaving the paint like this...



























And the end result.... shame the sun was not out!!!

















































































Thanks for looking

www.exclusivecarcare.co.uk


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

stunning job - hope all the products worked out as expected. those are big old busses but at least the paint is usually relatively quick to correct.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks smashing. Wonder why no side steps though...


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Stunning finish mate!:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work, looking  in the finished pictures.



PaulN said:


> Wonder why no side steps though...


I have a similar RRS and I didn't spec them on mine as I prefer the look without them, but I think it'll be something I get in the near future as they do help when getting in and out. Leather on the corners of the seats takes a real bashing getting in and out, even in the lower 'access mode'.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Range rover*

Awesome work mate:thumb: i will be doing a range rover soon. What was the paint like? i do not have the time, or skill to get it to your standards, i have a das-6 and menzerna polishes also meguiars 9 swirl remover. These are complimented with lake country hydro tech pads. I hope i have the stuff for the job. It will only be a single pass protection detail, as time and the car being needed will be a factor. Any advice you have would be gratefully received. I don't have the benefit of a sun gun or similar but from my initial assesment the paint seems in good order. Thanks in advance, Ross.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, looks great now. was in a bit of a state for a 1 year old car


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice work!!!

Absolutely love the location for the afters, excellent spot and photographs. :drool:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work again you must be tired after having to detail that beast RR Sport looks it's best know


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work buddy, looks great


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great, nice depth to the paint


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats looks very stunning in the pictures very good work there.

Extreme gloss levels have been achieved there.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jay , once again it´s a stunning Detail :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Always amazing before and afters. I love your work. I worked on the same car yesterday but a 2009 and it was a 1 step correction deal. Good paint to work on.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Yet another superb transformation Jay:thumb: Much as i love my Festool pads i recently swapped over to the 3M Perfect-it III wool compounding pad as they last longer than 1 job & wash up very well, so might be worth a look


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work sir :thumb:


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great transformation.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> stunning job - hope all the products worked out as expected. those are big old busses but at least the paint is usually relatively quick to correct.


All was fine:thumb: yes easy to correct and even better they have large flat panels



tdekany said:


> Always amazing before and afters. I love your work. I worked on the same car yesterday but a 2009 and it was a 1 step correction deal. Good paint to work on.


Thanks Thomas:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Yet another superb transformation Jay:thumb: Much as i love my Festool pads i recently swapped over to the 3M Perfect-it III wool compounding pad as they last longer than 1 job & wash up very well, so might be worth a look


Cheer's Nick.

Just ordered some 3m ones so look forward to trying them out, thanks for mentioning them

Big thanks to everyone else who commented, greatly appreciated


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work there, some damage for 1 year old :doublesho Great choice of products too  :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

looks awesome as usual Jay 
Baz


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent work Jay, you always make Black paint look awesome :thumb:

Money shot :


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Great paint to work on. Got a mirror-like finish on the bonnet on mine, and it's white. I know - white. It is Fuji white though (the new white) which helps massively. Seems really easy paint to work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking very sharp in the pictures, thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's an insanely good finish - very impressive indeed!

Great photos too!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great finish looks amazing


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Holy moly. That looks beautiful - really deep colour and a slick wet look. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Outstanding- I have same paint on my Landrover, when it's clean it's amazing- hard part keeping it clean !!!!
Fantastic work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning deep reflection, fantastic work! Are you using metal halide lamp? I'm thinking to switch from a 2x500W alogen to a 2x150w metal halide.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work jay as always! Cheers for sharing!


----------

